# Prepping jeep tub for bed liner



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I removed the interior out of my jeep and am cleaning it up this week, and then applying rustoleum bedliner to the entire thing. My question is, what is the best way to properly scuff up the existing factory paint inside so I get the best adhesion?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Plastic power brush and scuff pads. A coat of adhesion promoter assures a good bond. Remove every screw and fastener taping/plugging the holes, wire tape at any visible edges makes the job look very clean and sure beats a razor blade and the damage they do.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

What exactly is a power brush?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have a friend that used to do spray in liners for a living, they sanded with 80 grit before they applied they liner. Maybe that is what was required for the product they were using, rhino liner, but he said the rougher the surface the less problems they had later on.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

ducaticorse;1577588 said:


> What exactly is a power brush?


A plastic brush mounted on a grinder or buffer roughed the surface with going to metal. 80 grit will work but we find a brush to be faster, easier and more effective


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

basher;1577852 said:


> A plastic brush mounted on a grinder or buffer roughed the surface with going to metal. 80 grit will work but we find a brush to be faster, easier and more effective


So, you suggest going to bare metal? I was just going to scuff up the fact paint.

this plastic brush, surely doesn't have plastic bristle.. Can you send me a link to what you are talking about please?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

kimber750;1577828 said:


> Have a friend that used to do spray in liners for a living, they sanded with 80 grit before they applied they liner. Maybe that is what was required for the product they were using, rhino liner, but he said the rougher the surface the less problems they had later on.


I would agree with that statement.

This is going to be a dual purpose jeep, work and fun, but I would like the tub to be able to take the abuse of it having guys with salt on their boots being in and out all day/night, and then just being able to spray it down the next day and drain it out of the plugs.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

ducaticorse;1578093 said:


> So, you suggest going to bare metal? I was just going to scuff up the fact paint.
> 
> this plastic brush, surely doesn't have plastic bristle.. Can you send me a link to what you are talking about please?


No No that was a typo, it should have read "without going to bare metal"

The perfect tool for sanding truck beds before applying a spray on bed liner. The 5" cup brush utilizes nylon filaments that are impregnated with silicon carbide, a chemical compound that forms an extremely hard, iridescent crystal. Silicon carbide has a very fast cutting speed greatly reducing prep time. Sand up to 35 truck beds with one cup brush, saving time, with less effort than hand sanding. Recommended operating speed is between 500 and 1500 RPM. Easily attaches to pneumatic or electric sander/polishers with 5/8"-11 UNC spindles. 
Features: 
Brush Diameter 5" 
Abrasive Grade 80 Grit 
Trim Length 1 1/2" Thread Size 5/8" - 11 
Maximum RPM 4,500


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you Basher. That kelps alot..

Also, how much is a conveyor chain for a snowaway .75yd electric v box salter? It's a 6 inch chain I think.
I also would like to pick up a stainless expansion collar for it too.


----------

